# repeating clock (countdown timer)



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

I have come across a lot of countdown timers, some of them very nice. They count up, or pop a page, and all that nice stuff. What I am looking for is a repeating timer, something that "resets" at a specific time.

So if I wanted it to count down to 17:00, it would do so and keep repeating. I would like something that was more server dependent, since if the users computer clock is off, this could possibly make the script worthless, however, if all I can get is javascript, then that is what I will take (as my understanding is javascript is dependent to the user, and correct me if I heard wrong). Thanks in advance!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

A user can't "turn off" their clock, its not really possible. However there clock's time can be incorrect and/or different timezone, etc.

You'd want a countdown in like HH:MM:SS?


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

did I say turn off their clock? hahaha!! I did say it, I am a nut. yeah, late night and english do not mix well with dyslexia 

sorry, I meant clock off as in by time "off by 49 minutes". my wording is certainly "off"  Yeah, I want a counter to a specific time, and then when it hits that time, it resets to 24 hours and counts down again.


----------

